# Mossberg shooters



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

What brand of sabots are you shooting out of your slug guns? And are they dead on at 100yds?


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

in my 12ga slugger it realy likes federal barnes 3/4oz expanders i clover leafed a 3shot group off the bench at 100yrds
my 20ga realy loves them sst slugs never shot a group with it b4 but have shot metal goats at the range at 200yrds did shoot a 2 shot group when i sighted it in an had one hole at 50 yrds, between me an the wife we killed 6 deer with them in 3yrs of hunting with them from 25yrds 2 my wifes 125yrd shot last yr.the farest was my 1st with the 20ga was right at 150yrds
remember that all guns are a little differant so try a couple of differant ones an see what shots best.it can an will be alittle bit of $$$$$$$
twister
ps my one buddy realy likes the new remington with the plastic tip not sure what they are called.
dicks has sst on sale 4 $9.99


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

My 12 ga. 500 liked the Federal the best and grouped the best at all ranges. The strangest thing all my guns liked the Federal brands the most. No matter what brand I shot I always got the best out of the box performance from Federal. When I was younger I was brained washed into Remington & Winchester.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Hornady SST's.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

When I was hunting with my Mossberg - the best slug I could find was the Brenneke Rotweill - or something like that. The held the best pattern and were very innexpensive.

i have since switched to a reminton 11-87 with a fully rifled barrel and nothing shoots better out of that gun than the Remington Copper Solids.

Best bet, but a couple of different brands and go to the range... that sould tell you all you need to know.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i shoot plain old winchester silver box sabots and they shoot great out of my mossberg 9200 i used to shoot lightfields and i dropped a lot of deer with them.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I have never seen the need to spend top dollar on deer slugs. I switched to using my Muzzle loader it's a hell of a lot more accurate and and cheaper. Plus I can reach out to longer ranges with it. However when the odd situation rises where I go the way of the slug gun (usually when putting on drives) I use my Mossberg 500 and shoot a standard Federal 1 oz lead slug I can shoot 5 shots and put all five in a 4 inch circle at 100 yards with it. To me that's more than good enough considering the majority of my shotgun kills have been at less than 50 yards and I've killed plenty of deer dead with one well placed 1 oz lead slug. But the only way to find what your gun likes best is to try a variety like those above have already stated.


----------



## krp2nite (Nov 23, 2010)

clover leaf at 100 yrds....... sight dead on at 100.... and 50 is only 1/2 inch high this out of a mossberg 695 in a lead sled never tried any farther due to state range I use only has up to 100 yrds...but at 2000fps I would imagine 200 accuracy is highly acheivable with these slugs....good luck


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I shoot a mossberg 835 12 ga pump and a mossberg rifeld slug barrel lighfield 2 and 3/4 inch saboted slugs they are 1 and 1/4 oz soft lead andshoot 3 inch groups at 150 yards Roger Raglin also swares buy them they are the best that I have found and do expand verses other brands shotguns dont have enugh bullet speed at long range to normally do this muzzle velocity vs down range velosity big diffrance but as stated the new inline muzzleloaders out performs a shotgun every time hope this helps


----------

